# Getting a new budgie in the future but I have a big problem.



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello! I'm thinking of getting a budgie in the future when my boyfriend and I get a car. We live in Finland where it gets very cold in the winter especially at nights but we have good central heating and it's 25 degrees Celsius indoors. We live in an apartment where we have one bedroom, a dark hallway and one big room which consists of a kitchen and a living room together. 

My problem is that I wanted to have the budgie and its cage in our bedroom away from the window but my boyfriend cannot sleep without the window open(it's not exactly open as there is still glass in front of the open window but it lets some chill in the room) otherwise he will sweat uncontrollably because of a body issue. It's only a bit chilly in the room when we leave the window open but I've read that budgies are very sensitive to cold weather and I wouldn't want to risk its health.

Our other option would be to have its cage in the living room/kitchen but I've also read that budgies are sensitive to kitchen fumes even though I don't cook anything that produces a lot of smoke and our stoves are electronic. But there's still a risk of an accident in the kitchen if I tame the budgie and it starts being out of the cage.

Our final option is to have its cage everyday in our bedroom and when it's time to sleep we move it to the living room/kitchen so it doesn't feel cold. However I've been told that constantly moving its cage from room to room will make it harder for the bird to trust and feel comfortable.

What should I do? Are any of the options above any good and I'm just overthinking? :budgie:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to TB! Is it possible to place the bird cage as far as possible away from the kitchen area? I think that would be the best solution so you don't have to move around the bird cage. Let's see what the other members suggest!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

At night time it is always best to cover or partly cover your budgies cage as they need a full night sleep in a dark quiet room. I always cover my birds cage with a black cotton bedsheet regardless of the season however in winter I also put a fleece blanket over the cage (on top of the cotton bedsheet - it's important not to have fabric that they can chew right next to them as the fibres can cause major damage if ingested) to block out drafts. I also have a heat lamp (especially designed for birds and reptiles) but got that when my little budgie was very ill and had lost a lot of weight - by it is an option for extra cold nights if necessary.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I move my budgie's cage around and she doesn't mind it one bit! I don't see an issue with the cage being in the bedroom during the day when the window is closed and then having it in the living room at night where he/she will be away from drafts! Now I'm no expert but like I said mine doesn't mind. Good luck!


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

nuxi said:


> Hi and welcome to TB! Is it possible to place the bird cage as far as possible away from the kitchen area? I think that would be the best solution so you don't have to move around the bird cage. Let's see what the other members suggest!


Hello and thank you! 

The wall on the opposite side of where the kitchen is facing is about 4-5 meters away from it. Will that be far enough?



Niamhf said:


> At night time it is always best to cover or partly cover your budgies cage as they need a full night sleep in a dark quiet room. I always cover my birds cage with a black cotton bedsheet regardless of the season however in winter I also put a fleece blanket over the cage (on top of the cotton bedsheet - it's important not to have fabric that they can chew right next to them as the fibres can cause major damage if ingested) to block out drafts. I also have a heat lamp (especially designed for birds and reptiles) but got that when my little budgie was very ill and had lost a lot of weight - by it is an option for extra cold nights if necessary.


Hello!

I used to cover my old budgie's cage every night when I lived in a warmer country. Will covering the cage help the budgie feel warmer at night?



Riovedo said:


> I move my budgie's cage around and she doesn't mind it one bit! I don't see an issue with the cage being in the bedroom during the day when the window is closed and then having it in the living room at night where he/she will be away from drafts! Now I'm no expert but like I said mine doesn't mind. Good luck!


Hi! I'm just worried because it might take a very long time for the budgie to get used to its surroundings when it's being moved everyday but every bird is different I guess! Thank you!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi! And welcome to TB forum! Enjoy your stay! 
I always put a warmer cloth to cover the cages at night - during winter time- and I leave a night light on. And I move the cages a lot, for my budgies this is not a problem!
You can have the cage in your living room. Budgies are sensitive to kitchen smells, but as long as your kitchen is not so close to your living room, you can have it there. 
When the budgie is tamed and flies free into your house, you have to close the windows, close curtains and some doors (if you don't want your budgie to have access everywhere). This also involves not cooking at this time, no heated appliances and no steams. You can open the door of the cage when you have free time, secure all things and always under supervision. I never leave the room when my budgies are outside the cage, and if I have to do that, another person has to stay there until I return. 
Good luck with your new feathered friend!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Covering the cage will help block drafts and should make it Warner for him depending on the material used - fleece is pretty good but remember to have the cotton sheet directly next to he cage and then the blanket - make sure there is room to breath also. The heat lamp will also help just make sure you use the night bulb which is purple so it's not bright light just warm heat - it must be avian friendly - ie in a cage so that the budgie can't burn itself - alternatively set it up outside the cage (just make sure it's switched off when the budgie is out flying around.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know if you can get these in Finland but there are warmers and heated perches that you can put in the cage. Here is a link to the warmer I am referring to, this company also sells the heated perches but I don't know if they ship internationally.
K&H Snuggle Up Bird Warmer| Seasonal Essentials for Birds from DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moving your budgie's cage around isn't a problem at all. I move my budgies' cages frequently and they love having the change of scenery. 

Would you be able to give the budgie out-of-cage time and tame it in the bedroom but have its cage on the wall that is about 4-5 meters from your kitchen? I don't recommend keeping it in the bedroom at night because even with the cage covered there is a chance of a draft. Additionally, it's best to leave a portion of the cage uncovered and to use a night-light in the room with the budgie so it doesn't suffer from night frights.

Take a look at this link for information on helping to keep your budgie warm. 
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html*


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi! 
I have Reggie in the open plan kitchen/living room as this is were we 'live' and spend most of our time when home. Part of the training process was having him just being part of the family, watching TV and seeing guests when they came over. 
I've had him nearly 4 months and he has only just started to fly into the kitchen, but mainly this is to land on my shoulder. His cage does not face the kitchen (even tho it is right next to it, there are small divider walls to give the illusion of separation and his cage is against one facing away from the kitchen) and I guess because this is kind of unknown territory and he doesn't want to land in there even though he is free to fly in. We have a play gym on the coffee table and he flies between the two and around the living room happily. I've never read about kitchen fumes being an issue with birds, if we burn something we do obviously open the windows! 
We also cover the cage at night, now its winter in the UK I use a fleecy cover to add some more protection. 
I hope this can help you a little


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

I think I would just ditch the sweaty boyfriend.


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

despoinaki said:


> Hi! And welcome to TB forum! Enjoy your stay!
> I always put a warmer cloth to cover the cages at night - during winter time- and I leave a night light on. And I move the cages a lot, for my budgies this is not a problem!
> You can have the cage in your living room. Budgies are sensitive to kitchen smells, but as long as your kitchen is not so close to your living room, you can have it there.
> When the budgie is tamed and flies free into your house, you have to close the windows, close curtains and some doors (if you don't want your budgie to have access everywhere). This also involves not cooking at this time, no heated appliances and no steams. You can open the door of the cage when you have free time, secure all things and always under supervision. I never leave the room when my budgies are outside the cage, and if I have to do that, another person has to stay there until I return.
> Good luck with your new feathered friend!


Thank you for the advice! I might go with moving the cage before bed and move it back to the bedroom in the morning because it sounds like the safest plan. :budgie:


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

NormH said:


> I think I would just ditch the sweaty boyfriend.


Hahah! It's not his fault though!


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Covering the cage will help block drafts and should make it Warner for him depending on the material used - fleece is pretty good but remember to have the cotton sheet directly next to he cage and then the blanket - make sure there is room to breath also. The heat lamp will also help just make sure you use the night bulb which is purple so it's not bright light just warm heat - it must be avian friendly - ie in a cage so that the budgie can't burn itself - alternatively set it up outside the cage (just make sure it's switched off when the budgie is out flying around.


Thank you! I will keep that in mind when I get a budgie! :budgie:


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

Cody said:


> I don't know if you can get these in Finland but there are warmers and heated perches that you can put in the cage. Here is a link to the warmer I am referring to, this company also sells the heated perches but I don't know if they ship internationally.
> K&H Snuggle Up Bird Warmer| Seasonal Essentials for Birds from DrsFosterSmith.com


I read that they can help prevent cold draft so I'm definitely getting some. If I can't find them here I'm sure I'll find them online!


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Moving your budgie's cage around isn't a problem at all. I move my budgies' cages frequently and they love having the change of scenery.
> 
> Would you be able to give the budgie out-of-cage time and tame it in the bedroom but have its cage on the wall that is about 4-5 meters from your kitchen? I don't recommend keeping it in the bedroom at night because even with the cage covered there is a chance of a draft. Additionally, it's best to leave a portion of the cage uncovered and to use a night-light in the room with the budgie so it doesn't suffer from night frights.
> 
> ...


I'll go with the "moving the cage around" option since it's the safest and he/she might end up liking it!

I'm definitely going to tame it and let it around the bedroom where it's safer. I have more than enough free time and I'm planning on spending it with my future budgie!

Thank you for the link and advice, they were very useful!


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

ReggieBird said:


> Hi!
> I have Reggie in the open plan kitchen/living room as this is were we 'live' and spend most of our time when home. Part of the training process was having him just being part of the family, watching TV and seeing guests when they came over.
> I've had him nearly 4 months and he has only just started to fly into the kitchen, but mainly this is to land on my shoulder. His cage does not face the kitchen (even tho it is right next to it, there are small divider walls to give the illusion of separation and his cage is against one facing away from the kitchen) and I guess because this is kind of unknown territory and he doesn't want to land in there even though he is free to fly in. We have a play gym on the coffee table and he flies between the two and around the living room happily. I've never read about kitchen fumes being an issue with birds, if we burn something we do obviously open the windows!
> We also cover the cage at night, now its winter in the UK I use a fleecy cover to add some more protection.
> I hope this can help you a little


Thank you! Apart from having to be patient was it difficult to train Reggie?


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

No Reggie was a dream bird to train, but he was hand tame when I got him. I just had fun with him and made him realise I was good to be around. Food offerings, playing with his toys when he did and being respectful of his space.  if you put in the effort than you'll get results (unless the birdy is one that just doesn't care for humans) if you have Instagram look up reggie_the_budgie and you can see our progress. I got a new bird today so I'm starting all over again, eek!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, welcome to Talk Budgies! :welcome: 

You've been given great advice and I'm sure moving the cage around will work out fine :thumbsup: 

I hope to meet your future budgie when you get him/her and in the meantime, feel free to ask any and all questions you have as we're always happy to help 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

ReggieBird said:


> No Reggie was a dream bird to train, but he was hand tame when I got him. I just had fun with him and made him realise I was good to be around. Food offerings, playing with his toys when he did and being respectful of his space.  if you put in the effort than you'll get results (unless the birdy is one that just doesn't care for humans) if you have Instagram look up reggie_the_budgie and you can see our progress. I got a new bird today so I'm starting all over again, eek!!!


I will and good luck with your new bird!


----------



## OpaqueHappiness (Dec 2, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there, welcome to Talk Budgies! :welcome:
> 
> You've been given great advice and I'm sure moving the cage around will work out fine :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I will become more active here when I get my budgie! :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome that you are here and doing your research before getting your bird. 
Looking forward to hearing about and seeing your new friend...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you know yet when you are planning to get your little budgie? *


----------

